# Warranty card needed for repairs?



## AAPhotog (Aug 10, 2017)

I have a question, now I understand that grey market items are not "supposed" to be serviced by canon, yet in most cases they seem to do the warranty repairs on these. I purchased a new 5d Mark IV a while ago that came without a warranty card in the box. my question is, when canon repairs does do the warranty repairs on their items, is the warranty card needed, or just a proof of purchase?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 10, 2017)

All the warranty card does is to get you registered so you can get advertising, and recall notices. I'd always register a gray market camera as soon as you get it, that helps establish the warranty.

For warranty repair, they want your sales receipt from a authorized dealer, but they seem to accept gray market.

Most gray market sellers provide a warranty, so ask the seller about their warranty if Canon will not repair it.


----------



## AAPhotog (Aug 10, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> All the warranty card does is to get you registered so you can get advertising, and recall notices. I'd always register a gray market camera as soon as you get it, that helps establish the warranty.
> 
> For warranty repair, they want your sales receipt from a authorized dealer, but they seem to accept gray market.
> 
> Most gray market sellers provide a warranty, so ask the seller about their warranty if Canon will not repair it.



thank you for the response. I never got the warranty card, but if I'm a CPS member and register there, would this be basically the same thing?
Also, hopefully, I never need the warranty repair, as although I have heard a few bad things about the company in regards to completely unrelated camera gear(seems the macbook airs they sell have many negative reviews), everyone seems happy about their DSLR purchases through them. with this being said, I have heard that dealing with them for anything after purchasing can be a complete nightmare, so hope if anything does happen *knock on wood* that I am able to go straight to canon and receive the necessary help.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 10, 2017)

AAPhotog said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > All the warranty card does is to get you registered so you can get advertising, and recall notices. I'd always register a gray market camera as soon as you get it, that helps establish the warranty.
> ...


----------



## RGF (Aug 10, 2017)

Not sure if this will help but some credit cards will extend the manufacturers warranty. I think American Express will give you up to another year. But of course, check w/ them.


----------



## canon1dxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Canon Europe confirmed to me that they no longer include warranty cards or printed manuals after I queried the absence of these in my new 1Dx2 which came from a UK Canon pro dealer. Part of Canon doing their bit for the environment apparently! I just registered at CPS and that's that.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 10, 2017)

RGF said:


> Not sure if this will help but some credit cards will extend the manufacturers warranty. I think American Express will give you up to another year. But of course, check w/ them.



Yes, its dependent on the particular card. Some AMEX cards do not have the warranty, if they do, the camera needs to have a valid manufacturer warranty during the first year. They have lots of gotchas, cannot be purchased on a auction site, no gray market, so its valuable as long as you meet their requirements.


----------

